# trouble empathizing with rollercoaster girls thread



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Haha, a fun rollercoaster ride.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*temp rollercoaster*

What was this thread about again?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

I think its about roller coaster rides. :stu

I love roller coasters. :yes


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

I lost a shoe on a roller coaster once


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

That must've sucked the rest of the day.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Flip flops to the rescue


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

roller coasters are fun but they make me puke


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

I've never been on a roller coaster, and I don't think I ever will. Well, unless someone convinces me, or breaks out the chloroform.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

The girl who broke my heart was afraid of roller coasters. WHYYY GOD WHYYY! ILL NEVER DATE AGAIN


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

LMAO

There are so many rides I like. :yes Most of them rock all in their own special way.

I :heart our nearby amusement park. Free parking, free entry. Just pay for the rides. Lots of trees surrounding the area. Tons of cool rides. I can't wait to go there when it opens! It opens at the end of May! Wheeeeeeeeee! :banana


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

That's a bit off topic. It has nothing to do with roller coasters.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*






There. Damn thread hijackers :lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

I love how he makes the effort to turn behind him, instead of to the side.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Thats true english gentlemen for you. And he said 'sorry' too. So proper.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

:rofl

"Get me out!!"


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

I want to know why the octopus is humping the pug.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



LostInReverie said:


> That's a bit off topic. It has nothing to do with roller coasters.


Yeah, what is going on here? :stu :con



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnb9pTVU5n4
> 
> There. Damn thread hijackers :lol


 :lol 
:thanks


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

They are trying to create the world's first octopug.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

I just hope the Octupug doesn't have a hard time being accepted in society for being so different.

cuz, ya know, ppl can be so cruel.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



njodis said:


> They are trying to create the world's first octopug.


Noooo its an OctoHUG.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

If that's what you kids are calling it these days...


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

You think thats bad?

http://www.cuddleparty.com/


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > They are trying to create the world's first octopug.
> ...





CoconutHolder said:


> I just hope the Octupug doesn't have a hard time being accepted in society for being so different.
> 
> cuz, ya know, ppl can be so cruel.





yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> You think thats bad?
> 
> http://www.cuddleparty.com/


lol @ this thread... :get opcorn :con :stu :help :agree :agree :agree


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

The next person who brings up cuddle parties on this forum again is banned.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

If they catch on in the "no touching please, we're British" UK, I will be STUNNED.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Banned.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Damn.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

The aforementioned unmentionable topic would be a nightmare. I'd have a hammer in each hand, swinging wildly at anyone coming near me!


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*










That is all...

*stopping now, it's been fun


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



ardrum said:


> The aforementioned unmentionable topic would be a nightmare.


Naaaaa roller coaster are actually a LOT of fun.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

What about a c**dle p*r*y on a rollercoaster?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

WOW!

Now you are talking!!

DOUBLE THE FUN!

WHEEEEEEEE!


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

With all the puking it's TRIPLE THE FUN!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



> With all the puking it's TRIPLE THE FUN!


Now THATS a different type of party altogether uke


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

This thread is living on borrowed time.

In any case, roller coasters are awesome.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

I wonder what happens to the puke and the people when the roller coaster goes upside down


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

At that point I think that the men would have trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum.

.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

So, it goes full circle. That is where we end up with all of this.

First, its lack of empathy for girls on this forum. Which leads to roller coasters, then cuddling and then roller coasters PLUS cuddling. This inevitably leads to puking which leads back to the lack of empathy for girls on this forum.

This is so enlightening. :yes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

It was all very helpful. I think my SA's almost gone.

Yup, there it went.

Finally, freedom.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Yeah, somehow I feel like I have this full understanding now of the circle of life.

Which is the true and only real cure to SA.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



Polar said:


> This thread is living on borrowed time.
> 
> In any case, roller coasters are awesome.


+3 on both

I like chicken. Do any of you like chicken?

EDIT: The edit button is awesome.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



XxArmyofOnexX said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is living on borrowed time.
> ...


 :yes

But only the legs and thighs.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

I like breasts.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Yes chicken is nice, all the parts of it. Does anyone like a good bone?

I think thats "+2" ...


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> I think thats "+2" ...


Fixed (+1+2=+3 :lol )

And this thread is officially:


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



XxArmyofOnexX said:


> yeah_yeah_yeah said:
> 
> 
> > I think thats "+2" ...
> ...


Ahhh, a derailed roller coaster!! Well, close enough to a roller coaster.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



ardrum said:


> Ahhh, a derailed roller coaster!! Well, close enough to a roller coaster.


It's a special roller coaster for business people, so their computers / notebooks don't fly off. Also a lot less fun so they focus on work. :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

So long as they still can vomit on each other, it's still good.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Weren't we talking about chicken now?

Has anyone ever eaten chicken before going on a rollercoaster ride and then puked it right back up?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



> Has anyone ever eaten chicken before going on a rollercoaster ride and then puked it right back up?


Not me, no.

However right now I am thinking about what an inconvenience it must be to have to sit down every time one has to pee, and am thus empathising with the girls on this forum.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

I think I'll sit down to pee for the rest of the month to enhance my empathy for the girls. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> > Has anyone ever eaten chicken before going on a rollercoaster ride and then puked it right back up?
> 
> 
> Not me, no.
> ...


Well thank you!

Its about time someone notices one of the MANY difficulties of being a woman. :hug

Back to the uh errrmm chicken, yeah that was it
..........yes, I like the bone. :yes 
Um yeah, its good for cooking and stuff. :idea

Polar - Grrrrrrrrrosssss! *High Five* for liking roller coasters!

I honestly have NEVER gotten nauseated on a roller coaster ride. Or a round and round ride. I can tolerate being thrown around in all kinds of odd ways and positions without discomfort or excessive fear.

I can't wait to go to a park! wheeeeeeeeeeeee :eyes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Who wants to go to a theme park with me? I haven't gone to one since I was maybe 15.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



CoconutHolder said:


> I honestly have NEVER gotten nauseated on a roller coaster ride. Or a round and round ride. I can tolerate being thrown around in all kinds of odd ways and positions without discomfort or excessive fear.


Me neither. I actually find rides at theme parks rather relaxing. :b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Yeah, seriously I remember this one ride at Bush Gardens. Don't ask me the name of the roller coaster but the fact is, it was the best most relaxing roller coaster I was ever on in my life. I literally went on it over and over and even experiemented with doing it with my eyes closed. I felt like I was floating/drifting through..........just an amazing experience, really.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



> Back to the uh errrmm chicken, yeah that was it
> ..........yes, I like the bone.


OMG you are out of bounds woman!!! :spank :spank :spank I'm afraid I'll have to declare shenanigans on yo' ***!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



Though how you missed this wonderful innuendo I will never know:



> I can tolerate being thrown around in all kinds of odd ways and positions without discomfort or excessive fear.


Thats almost British in its level of cleverly concealed double-entendreness!! Ooh MATRON!










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJMFYX53 ... re=related Hehehehe

Ross


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

 ops


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Wait, we're supposed to sit down when we pee?

****, I knew there had to be an easier way.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

This is the longest thread i've ever created, i am so proud of my roller coaster cuddling chicken creation.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

:lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Sometimes when I'm lying on my back in bed with my eyes closed, it feels like I'm spinning around and being thrown in all sorts of directions. It can go on forever, until I open my eyes and my brain realizes that I'm actually lying completely still. Does this happen to anyone else? And yes, this happens when I'm sober too. It's pretty cool though, it's like having my own amusement ride in my room.

Uh, I felt it would be kinda silly to make a new thread for this so I just posted it here. :um It's remotely related to roller coasters.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

I would empathise with you but you're not a girl of this forum. Sorry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Okay, well it's good to know you would empathise me if I was a girl (on this forum).


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

If you were a girl I would tell you that sometimes the room does spin for me also but only if I have been running around a broomstick with my head on it for the count of '10'.

As you are Norwegian and I like Norwegian people (of which I think you might be a favourite  Jeg liker deg!  (in a manly way) ) I have chosen to share this information.

Rossie McBritish


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



LostInReverie said:


> Wait, we're supposed to sit down when we pee?
> 
> @#%$, I knew there had to be an easier way.


Youve been using one of  THESE  every time? Wow, thats expensive.

Not to mention ... well .... odd.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> If you were a girl I would tell you that sometimes the room does spin for me also but only if I have been running around a broomstick with my head on it for the count of '10'.
> 
> As you are Norwegian and I like Norwegian people (of which I think you might be a favourite  Jeg liker deg!  (in a manly way) ) I have chosen to share this information.
> 
> Rossie McBritish


Thank you, Mr. McBritish. I can't relate to the broomstick thing as this can basically happen any time before or after my broomstick ritual. But thanks for sharing.

Jeg liker deg også! In a manly way, of course. :b I don't know many Scots but I think you're my favorite! :yes


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Whee! :banana International Appreciation and harmony!  Aww this thread has everything


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Youve been using one of  THESE  every time? Wow, thats expensive.
> 
> Not to mention ... well .... odd.


I honestly hope that site is a joke.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

I saw a P-Mate in the window of a travel shop. My friends and I all had a hearty laugh.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*




LostInReverie said:


> yeah_yeah_yeah said:
> 
> 
> > Youve been using one of  THESE  every time? Wow, thats expensive.
> ...


Its real and has made someone a milionaire. It has also made queues in the male toilets at festivals much longer as it seems women have no compunction abotu using the opposite gender facilities. One day i will test out the opposite theory and see what happens.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Ewwwwwwww.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



ardrum said:


> Ewwwwwwww.


S ok its disposable and comes with little handy wipes. For your HANDS.

Hmm :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> I would empathise with you but you're not a girl of this forum. Sorry


This was REALLY FREAKIN' FUNNY!

HA HA HA


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



Polar said:


> Sometimes when I'm lying on my back in bed with my eyes closed, it feels like I'm spinning around and being thrown in all sorts of directions. It can go on forever, until I open my eyes and my brain realizes that I'm actually lying completely still. Does this happen to anyone else? And yes, this happens when I'm sober too. It's pretty cool though, it's like having my own amusement ride in my room.
> 
> Uh, I felt it would be kinda silly to make a new thread for this so I just posted it here. :um It's remotely related to roller coasters.


 :hug

hmmm I don't know?? that doesn't happen to me! sorry


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Biodegradable material?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

On contact with Pee, unfortunately.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

:lol uke


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Its real and has made someone a milionaire. It has also made queues in the male toilets at festivals much longer as it seems women have no compunction abotu using the opposite gender facilities. One day i will test out the opposite theory and see what happens.


Let us know.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



> Let us know.


**ouch**

Next time I will try a stall that is not occupied.

Now, where is the nearest 'mens' clinic .....


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Ewwwwwwww.
> ...


The only ewww part about it is it would get warm after a few seconds. It's not a problem if it is 98 degrees or above out, but in colder temps it might feel weird.

Other than that, I think it would be good for girls to find out how boys do things. Guys carry around their version all the time, and we have to wash our hands afterwards too.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

I use the women's bathrooms all the time. WHY SHOULD I HAVE TO WAIT...I don't! The worst thing they could think is, "Wow, he must've had to go really bad". Darn straight X chromosone.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

:lol great turn of phrase


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

I remember using the women's restrooms in the dorms in college when, um, partaking in alcoholic consumption activities. I think I annoyed the hell out of them, but I was partying with my x-chromosome friend so tough ****.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

If I saw a male in the women's restroom I would take out my knife and remove his right to call himself a male. I don't even like mothers taking their sons in if they're older than 5.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



LostInReverie said:


> If I saw a male in the women's restroom I would take out my knife and remove his right to call himself a male. I don't even like mothers taking their sons in if they're older than 5.


I once went to take a shower in the dorms, and a girl was using the guys' shower. I was a bit surprised, but I probably squeaked out, "Oh....Sorry."


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

I'm glad we had our own bathrooms in the dorms.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

You had your own private bathrooms? The building I was in didn't have that perk, so I had to share a bathroom with 5-6 other guys. I would schedule all my classes for 8am so that I'd have the bathroom to myself in the morning (since they all wanted to sleep in).


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Yes sir, full baths with four to a room.

I went to a private college.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

The only thing I have to say about bathrooms is that I cannot understand, for the life of me, why some ppl are so disgusting in public restrooms. Is it THAT hard to urinate INTO the toilet? Don't get me started on not flushing the toilet or leaving toilet paper or other products on the floor.....etc etc etc. I wonder how some of these ppl act at home or do they just have no respect for the public restrooms?

:get


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



CoconutHolder said:


> The only thing I have to say about bathrooms is that I cannot understand, for the life of me, why some ppl are so disgusting in public restrooms. Is it THAT hard to urinate INTO the toilet? Don't get me started on not flushing the toilet or leaving toilet paper or other products on the floor.....etc etc etc. I wonder how some of these ppl act at home or do they just have no respect for the public restrooms?
> 
> :get


My sister cracks me up when she describes public bathrooms. She once told me, in her typical humorous delivery, that women think they'll get crotch crickets if they sit on the toilet, so they instead hover over it and pizz all over the thing. :rofl

Oh, then she talks about the layers of toilet paper that people put on the seats, often leaving it there.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

It depends on the bathroom. If it's a clean bathroom, people keep it clean. If it's already dirty, people don't give a ****.

Or do, and don't care where it lands.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*










Sorry, that was a bit off topic. Carry on.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

How dare you be off topic, especially in this thread.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Yeah, I do notice that bathrooms that are generally more clean are kept more clean too.

But even in the clean ones there is always at least one toilet with a pile of stinky poo in it and at least one with urination on the toilet.

I have a theory that old ppl (God bless them) get the poos everytime they go shopping. They go and then forget to flush.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



Polar said:


> Sorry, that was a bit off topic. Carry on.


:rofl


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



CoconutHolder said:


> Yeah, I do notice that bathrooms that are generally more clean are kept more clean too.
> 
> But even in the clean ones there is always at least one toilet with a pile of stinky poo in it and at least one with urination on the toilet.
> 
> I have a theory that old ppl (God bless them) get the poos everytime they go shopping. They go and then forget to flush.


I think I would have empathy for them however if they had just been on a rollercoaster, after eating a chicken sandwich, and a small male cat, with one gonad missing, had tried to cuddle them after eating their cookies. I would certainly need a poop after all that, and I'd be so weirded out that I think I would forget to flush.

It was that cat that left the urination on the seat though. Manky little mewster.

Ross


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Is that a pug weeble?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

I think its a chesterball. Chester is a pug, but I have a feeling he would not only wobble, he would fall over too. He looks a bit top heavy, so I am going for pugball.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*



yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I do notice that bathrooms that are generally more clean are kept more clean too.
> ...


LMMFAO!!

HA!! this is true. :yes


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Now I wanna watch the best movie ever. That's some pretty bad photoshopping, though. :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Natalie Dee's "Weiner Wings (Wangs)" video makes me smile. I'm more a fan of her "boo" though. He's wacky fun and makes the best songs ever...

"Hey, I like your socks." :rofl :rofl :rofl

Skip to 1:35 to get right to the song...........






I'll have this stuck in my head for hours now.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Wheres the actual roller chester song then? Is there one? Aww what a cute doggie, even though he eats his own poop.

And come on - say what every man is thinking.

Natalie Dee - HOTTER THAN AN EQUATORIAL BARBEQUE CHILLI NUGGET. Yeh.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Hmm...Not sure if there is a Roller Chester song, but I think in that same video I posted there is a section where Natalie and Drew go, "Rollerchester! Rollerchester!" to the animations.

I used to love the Hot Dog Machine song, but I think he took it down. :cry

"It's hot dog, hot dog tiiiiime. It's hot dog, hot dog tiiiiime. Hot dog tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime..."


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

OMFGOFMGOMF

http://toothpastefordinner.com/gallery-ultimate-cd.php

BUYING !

EDIT: Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ........... SOLD OUT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

aww poop


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Actually, the video is still up. At least I still have it.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

My favourite Dee and Drew cartoon moment. Its got swearing in it so dont click, kiddies. Or Ardrum. OK, just ardrum.

http://www.nataliedee.com/100705/the-cussing-hour.jpg

Iiiits hot dog, hot dog tiiiiime ... Aww dee has a nice voice. I am in wuv.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

:lol

I love their cartoonic representations. In general, I like unique people who are very comfortable with their unconventionality.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Ah well in that case you have to come see my spores, moulds and fungii collection.

Im amazed this thread is still in frustration. I predict a move to just for fun at some point.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Back on topic...

My next Netflix movie arrived. It's a 1981 Scottish flick called "Gregory's Girl." I love movies about awkward characters trying to get dates. :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Anyone have a beard?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: having trouble empathizing with the girls on this forum*

Wow, thanks!

I have a beard and that was very informative.

I was also desperately seeking to irrigate my nasal passages: 




---
That was funny in an eerie, LSD kind of way.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ah, another addictive song, that.

It's a Drew Toothpaste dance party! If you like donuts, you deserve donuts.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This thread is like ...I dunno what it's like but I'm confused.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ha ha I love the new title.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

ILL PSYCHOTIC ROLLER COASTER YOU!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ahh, thank you. I didn't like the old thread. The chics here get a bum rap too many times.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

i like big butts and i cannot lie---- that kind of bum rap?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have trouble empathizing with people who have trouble empathizing with people about puking on roller coasters while cudding and having psychotic episodes.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

So...you would be able to empathize with someone who is on a rollercoaster and at the same time barfing,cuddling AND having a psychotic episode. You are mother Theresa


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I once lost a date on a roller coaster...that or she never got on. I drove home alone. Never figgered that one out. :con


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I would like to emphasize that I do not have trouble empathizing with anything involving something beginning with the letter C. That includes cuddling, coasters, chicken, cats, cookies, cartoons, Chester and CoconutHolder.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Marylandgreeneyes said:


> So...you would be able to empathize with someone who is on a rollercoaster and at the same time barfing,cuddling AND having a psychotic episode. You are mother Theresa


stop calling me names.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> I once lost a date on a roller coaster...that or she never got on. I drove home alone. Never figgered that one out. :con


Wow, sorry to hear that. That had to be really hard to deal with. After all, she could have been kidnapped by ninjas or something. :stu 
:hug


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

This thread is kicking off in EVERY DIRECTION. Whoooo-oooo!!

**waves hand round head in hoe-down type way**


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> I would like to emphasize that I do not have trouble empathizing with anything involving something beginning with the letter C. That includes cuddling, coasters, chicken, cats, cookies, cartoons, Chester and CoconutHolder.


 :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

There is definitely a 'c' theme going on :con

In the rolling / girls / coasting / 'c' theme, I think its necessary to add some californian roller girls:










That was the cleanest image I could find. The rest were all a bit, um, stimulating.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Wow, sorry to hear that. That had to be really hard to deal with. After all, she could have been kidnapped by ninjas or something. :stu


I have no idea what you are talking about. We deny this outrageous accusation on all counts.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

hmmm...maybe Chester the dog at her then???


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

No, Chester only eats his own poo.

Farleigh, is it possible that her little inflation tube popped open and she deflated? Maybe she fluttered away under her own air and is still awaiting you to come and rescue her from a tree 










Ross


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LMAO!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mm-hmm.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

He looks like he's wearing a Taliban hat


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Poor Taliban rabbit.  (O'Hoppa Been Hoppin')


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Lol. I bet he's been involved in a lot of warren. (warrin' .... get it? ... eh?)


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I really regret farting in that elevator


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Has this just become "post something random about yourself"? Or am I confused?


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

whoops meant to post that in the elevator thread sorry


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, while we're on the subject ... I am sure that my farts have people magnets on them. If I am alone at a dinner table or in a cafe, or starbucks, and I let one go - i can GUARANTEE that the waitress or barista will come over at * that precise point. *

Its a great way of getting served but then they arent too keen to come back the next time.

Why oh why does this happen? I swear theres something cosmic or existential going on there. 
"If a man lets rip in a starbucks and there's no one around to smell it, does it really make the fragrance of beef, cheese and egg?"


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

chop chop chop chop chop


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

your farts = aphrodisiac? Interesting. You should eat some Kashi cereal if that is the case.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

> chop chop chop chop chop


Are you cutting my beef?

And for the second time, what the hell is kashi cereal?


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Kashi go lean Cereal. Maybe they dont have it in the UK. Its infamous for giving you gas. Its not like it may.. or sometimes..if you eat kashi you will have the loudest and most abundant amount of farts ever. You should google it, girls talk about it all the time, and girls talking about farting is the funniest thing in the world.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

K maybe im missin something but whats this thread about again ? :stu


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

St Georges Day


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm fed up with rollercoaster girls. FED THE F UP


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ah the pain of the 'View new posts | View your posts' links


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Ah the pain of the 'View new posts | View your posts' links


Dammit I'm busted. Ill pry myself away from these forums and go do something else, please forgive me!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Addict! Banned.

Oh hey thats a different thread too ....


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Rolla-coasta, of loooooove, (say watt?)
Rolla-coasta, a- hoo ooo ooo
Your love is like, a rollacoasta baby, I wanna ride
ride on it ride on it
Your love is like, a rollacoasta baby, I wanna ride

Done by the Ohio Players originally if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

You are a bubbling cauldron of hot testosterone. Receive three gemstones.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I eat Kashi cereal. :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have Kashi Go Lean almost daily and have never noticed that problem. Maybe I should try to eat an entire box in a day and see what happens.

I bet it would be a major AE (@[email protected] explosion)!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ha ha! maybe!

That is exactly what I eat too. At least one bowl a day.

Its high in fiber and protein, can't go wrong there, huh?!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, and I don't eat a ton of meat, so I needs ma protein.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I here you there, brother.

I've been staying away from red meat.

But I still have fish and chicken.

I need more veggies though.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This thread has become so weird that I'm considering deleting it from my hard drive.

I haven't had cereal in a while. Now there's that C thing again.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

I have trouble empathizing with roller coaster cats thread


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Natural food stores have more hot women per square foot than a roller coaster, or say, a bar for that matter. Vegetarian groceries are the new meat markets, socially speaking, ha!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Polar said:


> I haven't had cereal in a while. Now there's that C thing again.


That is so clearly freaky. However, 'flatulence' starts with a 'f' and 'elevator' with an 'e'.

Ha. Caught you :hug

Can we please all take this opportunity to give Polar a load of love?

:hug :kiss :group :boogie :hug :love :heart :rub

Ross


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Could carrying cash credibly corrupt children?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Could carrying cash credibly corrupt children?


You forgot to love Polar :sus


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar is the best ninja EVER! Really, I mean that.
:squeeze :group  :yes :banana


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the love but I'm not a rollercoaster girl. 

Anyway, here's some lovin' back! :group :squeeze :squeeze :cuddle :clap










I'm a ninja and am not used to this. :um


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Polar said:


> I'm a ninja and am not used to this. :um


I think this comment ITSELF is the cue for YET MORE LOVE FROM EVERYONE !

(and that cool banana)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Please, you're killing me.

Let's go back to talking about cookies... or cauldrons.

I wish I had a nice castle.

:um


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

What the hell is going on in this thread?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Not enough love for Polar, thats what :mum

What is it with the damn running 'c' theme in this thread???? Thats SOOO odd :con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awwwwwwwww

:squeeze 

ninjas need more hugs. :yes 

That dancing banana was really rockin. ha ha :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Will somebody please think of the coaster chicks!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

oke 

Love poke. That's the best I got. :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I would poke you back, but all I've got is this blade.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'll pass on that. Thanks.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> I would poke you back, but all I've got is this blade.


OMG

LOL!

:lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

On a rollercoaster, do you hold on or raise your arms?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

a little of both. :yes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> a little of both. :yes


Like this?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Yeah, I'll pass on that. Thanks.


Maybe if we change the love target.

Love to all on SAS! Lovely people!! :cuddle :hug :kiss :banana ops :eyes :yay :love :love :group :love :group :rub :heart :evil


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

I don't need any love but my avatar sure does. 
People are always mean to him. They call him names like "roadkill" and it makes him sad.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Wait...it's sentient???? Now I feel like dung.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Never try to moon the rollercoaster cameras, it was the worst experience of my life.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Wait so are there rollercoaster boys too? And when they mate they create a whole new roller coaster. I'd pay to see that love session, and I'd give my right ear to ride on them while is was going on. Welp, now I'm aroused, time to open up the Six Flags page.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Rollacoasta...of love (say WOT?) 
Rollacoasta a hoo ooo ooo
Your love is like, a rollycoasta baybee
I wanna ride


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG LOL
I haven't heard that song in such a long long time.

memories.

haha


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Has anyone realized that if you sing the song "Buffalo Soldier" but insert "Coconutholder", it is V funny. Then you can intercut and sing "Coconut Soldier" and "Buffalo holder". I just thought I'd throw it out there. :rofl :eyes 

Since this thread seems to be about nothing at all. Which is nice.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't find a picture of a ninja on a rollercoaster.

I guess that will be my next shameful pic then.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I have NEVER heard the song "buffalo soldier" but that is so awesome that you thought of me like that.
awwwwwwwwzzzzz ((hugs))

Polar - Get on it!! You have a job to do!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Hugs to you too Coconut Soldier,


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yay :yay :yay


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> Polar - Get on it!! You have a job to do!


Yes, ma'am! :yes

Ugh, this is gonna be awkward...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Coco I demand a different avatar from you. YOURE HIDING THE HOTNESS


ps rollercoasters


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

WHAT?!

You mean the recent one, the really really red one?

Dang, but I like it. 



HOORAY FOR THE REVIVAL OF THE ROLLERCOASTER THREAD!!!!!!!!!!


WHEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

She's RED hot! You're crazy.

I have trouble empathizing with rollercoaster girls because they never show empathy for me. That leaves me thinking they're as unfeeling and cold as the beams of the coaster. The coaster girls have yet to prove me wrong.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

WHAT!?! is this I'm hearing.

I'm a rollercoaster girl and I most certaintly have empathy for Adam. :hug See?


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ah but can you empathise with his bittersweet yearning for ketchup facials?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

no...........no.............I admit I just can't go that far with the empathy. Thats just too kinky for me........... he he but maybe not..


whatta my sayin'???????

you know....
no you don't 
yes you do


yeah yeah yeah
whatever

I'm just feelin' goofy tonight
thats all...

its all good.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

GO BACK TO ONE WITH REGULAR COLORS NOW!! unless u have a significant other, and then its ok to mask ur hotness


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm still not sure what to do about my rollercoaster backspace.

Seriously, how the **** did this happen?


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Wait...so was the girl naked before she got on the rollercoaster or after? And when did she start throwing up.

Trouble empathizing with rollercoaster girls thread for dummies please


----------

